# Reformatting/resetting a USB Flash drive.



## MagGoT_4_liFE

I recently bought a 2gig usb flash drive (a thumb drive) and put some documents on it. When i moved the objects to the trash, i then decided to put music on it. I tried to put 1.5 gigs of music on it, but when i try, it says it dosen't have enough space. I (cmd I) info'd it, said capacity is 1.88 and avaiable is 1.4. I no when i got it, the available was 1.88..so...How would i go about resetting this, to get my full space again. I'm currently using MacOS X 10.3.9. Thx in advance...


----------



## yangster

My Computer > "right click" Removable Disk > Format. Then you should know the rest from there. If the same thing is still happening, then I'm not sure why it's doing that.


----------



## MagGoT_4_liFE

"My computer?" Like i said b4, I'm on OSX 10.3.9.  That's MACintosh. ; )
When I right click on the actuall icon my only options are... "Open" "Get Info" "Color Label" "Eject" "Duplicate" "Make Alias" "Copy" "Disable, Configure, and Attach Folder Actions"

I've looked in the "get Info" part, but that just tells me the available and capacity. I must be missing something simple...


----------



## Burgerbob

Try configure... but many of the people here are Windows people (as i am myself), you may have to try a mac forum.


----------



## MagGoT_4_liFE

Btw, thx, but i've figured it out...
One of the word documents i put on there wasn't on there completly, so it was still reading it's size, but it wasn't showing up. This also somehow saved all the other files' space, but all i did was put a new thing on there, deleted it, and bam, full capacity! Weird...
Thx Again


----------

